# LOG OFF AND GO PLAY!



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, for all of the members here still watching/tuning into every now and then/is the biggest fan of Nickelodeon, you'll know that today is there Worldwide Day Of Play!
I'm making this thread just because I does NOT seem like it's been a whole year since the last one! I remember seeing it when flipping through the channels... It feels like it been maybe several months since I saw this on TV last, but A WHOLE YEAR? Where does the time go? As soon as I saw the channel notice, it seemed like yesterday and that this was all happening again!

The older I get, the more I know what my parents/relatives mean when they say time flies or it seems like yesterday...

anyway, be sure to go play or something today.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> anyway, be sure to go play or something today.


It's raining.
I'll sit at home and solve my cubes.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a comp in 4 days, I will practise


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sick, I'll stay at home in front of the computer.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 26, 2009)

But it's cold and the wolves are after me!

Add that to the fact that it's 8:20 PM


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 26, 2009)

there is nothing to do
going out is pointless


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> there is nothing to do
> going out is pointless



I was everything joking and stuff with fun, but then I got your comment.

Play sports or games that involves using items from sports. Swim, run, race, walk, walk your dog, ride your bike, ride your board, even go to the mall! There's tons to do outside, you just have to go find out. Until then, I'll keep repeating. And repeating. And repeating. And repeating. Are your still there?

:confused: :fp :fp


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 26, 2009)

It's raining -_-
I also have to finish cleaning my room and do lots of homework :/


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> It's raining -_-
> I also have to finish cleaning my room and do lots of homework :/



^^^Same, minus the rain, and the 'lots of.'


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> theretardedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > there is nothing to do
> ...


lol ok... forgive me... i always think negitive


----------



## V-te (Sep 26, 2009)

See, we just aren't made to go outside and play like when we were little, we just have became too old for any of that. Lots of cubers tend to get bored easily, and for this reason, we find that the outside world is less exciting than the inside world of computers. Besides that, Most of us have tons of homework, cleaning, babysitting, or jobs. We just don't have time to go outside and go play. =/


----------



## Logan (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been out riding dirt bikes/ATV's all day  (coughandplayingcallofduty5cough)


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 26, 2009)

I saw that. How much money does Nick lose with The Worldwide Day of Play? 3 hours of broadcasting "Shut off your computer and blah blah" without commercials? I think that's why they have marathons and premieres after this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll do some OH solving while doing OH pushups.

Edit: nvm I have sort of fallen out of shape  But I will start exercising again and do this soon!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I'll do some OH solving while doing OH pushups.
> 
> Edit: nvm I have sort of fallen out of shape  But I will start exercising again and do this soon!








For now, you can just challenge Odder.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll exercise my fingers by cubing virtually on the Internet.
Isn't speedcubing considered a sport?
Surely _I_ think it is, so when it said to play a sport, cubing will just be fine with me.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2009)

V-te said:


> See, we just aren't made to go outside and play like when we were little, we just have became too old for any of that. Lots of cubers tend to get bored easily, and for this reason, we find that the outside world is less exciting than the inside world of computers. Besides that, Most of us have tons of homework, cleaning, babysitting, or jobs. We just don't have time to go outside and go play. =/



Yeah but if we have time to be on the forums, then we most likely have time to go outside and do stuff.



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'll exercise my fingers by cubing virtually on the Internet.
> Isn't speedcubing considered a sport?
> Surely _I_ think it is, so when it said to play a sport, cubing will just be fine with me.



Yeah, it is opinionated. But regardless, if you don't go outside an cube, you're doing it wrong. XD


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont really think cubing is a sport more like a hobby


----------



## zip_dog12 (Sep 27, 2009)

For me, Soccer > cubing (please don't shun me )

That explains why my PB is 38.53 :fp

By the way, I played a game today. Won 6-1


----------



## LNZ (Sep 27, 2009)

The "Log Off And Go Play" campaign is an attempt to get people to go out and do some exercise and smell the flowers outside. It is a response to rising levels of obesity in the US and other countries, especially among the young. 

And Nickelodeon does not lose any money over this. They reshedule the lost programs and TV ads at some other time of the year.


----------

